# Windows 10 Memory Compression



## mscp (Sep 15, 2020)

I've just realized that, despite having 128gbram installed in my machine (with over 40gb ram to spare), Windows compresses 7Gb worth of data just an hour after opening my template. Has anyone ever disabled this feature before?


----------



## mscp (Sep 20, 2020)

This is a picture taken to show what I mean. 

The computer has plenty of RAM to carry on. Why is it compressing 6.7gb?

Is it possible to turn the compression off?


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 20, 2020)

I found out that I have the Compression on too, I will test how much memory it does compress but I didn´t have any performance issues so far. 








How to disable Windows 10 memory compression?


my former wrong assumption: it drains my notebook battery and I've no shortage of RAM. In Task manager you see ntoskrnl.exe is eating more CPU time than any other process. this feature does not app...




superuser.com




You can disable it and test if everything works best, but accordingly to some comments there it may be a good thing to have it on.


----------



## Ben (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes, it is possible. I've disabled it during troubleshooting an issue, but I did not found any significant difference in performance.


----------

